# Can I freeze baby spinach?



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

My husband brought me home several HUGE bags of baby spinach from work for the green smoothie challenge, and even though I'm going through a lot of it I can't imagine using all of it before it starts getting funky. Can I freeze it? I imagine it'd be icky to freeze and thaw for salads and whatnot, but it should be fine for smoothies, right.

TIA!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I freeze it in little ziplock bags. It's fine to add to cooking, so I would imagine it would be for green smoothies, too.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd blanch/wilt it first... that way it takes up a lot less room in the freezer. Once it's frozen it's fine for smoothies, or adding to sauces, or stirring into pasta or dips or the like, but completely unsuitable for any raw (whole leaf) application.


----------

